# 115-??

## Mmmaximmm

!
-  ,       ?  - ? ? ?       ?     ?
   ?

,  :
-  -   (  /    ,  ,      // ,   / ,     ,         ,   ,  , ,  ,    ,   ..,   );
-    ,      ;
-         ( ,    , ,    ,      ..);
-     /,        .
-     .
2.         (  ,         ).
3.  ,        6 (                ,         ).
4.            ,         (       )    ,   (   ) (),           .
5.       ,    /// .
6.                 .
7.     (,   ..),   .
8.       (  ,   ,  ),   ,     .
9.        .
10.  .

         : ,  ,   ,   ,  , ,  ( ), ,   (    )    .         ,   .    ,        .
  , /            - .      .        .

----------


## __

" "......

----------

.

----------


## Mmmaximmm

-  ,    "         . "?

- ,  ,             ,   ,           ,   ,     115-,    

-         ,   


*

----------


## Mmmaximmm

:

( ,     ,    ))

-   ?


-    

-         



-   ,      

-   10 ,  10       

- ,         .   

-  ,   
   855.      
( .    26.07.2017 N 212-)
(.    )

1.      ,       ,   ,                 ( ),     .
2.                    :
     ,              ,    ,      ;
     ,                 ,       (),       ;
     ,             ,     (),                   ,                     ;
     ,   ?


*

----------


## Mmmaximmm

-     ,

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

Mmmaximmm,  .  ,   .

----------


## matreshka-80

-    .
    ? 
   ,     .

    ...

 -        ?

----------


## -

> -        ?


 -      ..  .       ,              - * *,   ,    ,  , /   , 3 /  .  ,  100.     .

----------


## -

2- ,   208 - https://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=561420&page=2

 -         ?

----------


## Leyla_24

:Big Grin: 


> - ,  ,             ,   ,           ,   ,     115-,


 :Good:  :Rofl:

----------


## yater

115-.

----------

> 115-.


 , ,  ...

----------

*Mmmaximmm*,    .     ,    -     ... 
      ,    ...

----------


## D

115 .     .   .        ,        /.   ,             .    10 % ( )      .     (   7  ).  ,    ?

----------


## -25

> 115 .     .   .        ,        /.   ,             .    10 % ( )      .     (   7  ).  ,    ?


 .      .  ,    .    ?
?       .

----------


## Ndine

> 115 .     .   .        ,        /.   ,             .    10 % ( )      .     (   7  ).  ,    ?


    .    https://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/480807/            " ".

----------

